# Maltese heaven



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I had such a wonderful day today. Myself, the girls and the hubs got to meet the wonderful couple, Judy and Richard, who are fostering the Maltese mommas and puppies from AMA. They are absolutely fantastic people with hearts of gold who have a beautiful home which is chock full of Maltese! Heaven. There were three separate pens with the puppies and they were just to die for! It was nap time and all of Marley's pups were in a pile and one of Tina's pups was upside down and another was dreaming, emitting tiny little woofs. OMG. Tina and Betty, the girls from Las Vegas are just the sweetest little things, they kept lying down on my lap, Betty is quite the kisser. Little Marley and Belle are coming out of their shells nicely and you just want to hold them and tell them their horrible days are over. Afterward, we went to the Oceanside pier and the girls had a good time meeting all sorts of doggies. Bliss. Anyways, Richard took some pictures and I thought I would share some of them with you.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh that is so awesome!!! Fantastic pics!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Heaven indeed!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Bliss:wub: I couldn't have said it better, myself. What great pics and thank you for sharing them with us!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg if those arent the cutest pics i dont know what is , that just made me feel warm n tingly inside ... too cute .


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, WOW! Maltese heaven, indeed!!! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

So adorable!! Fantastic pics!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

What fun! Wonderful pics....and that is certainly heaven on earth!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

That sounds wonderful...and it's so great to hear that the rescue girls and their pups are doing well!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I really enjoyed your pictures and wow, that was Maltese heaven! Those pup are adorable.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

All those little snuggles all at once. Fabulous! :wub: :wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

What wonderful pictures!! Yep that was Maltese Heaven.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

looks like you got lots of :smootch::wub: it must have been a wonderful day. I'm in love with Belle, I'm glad she's doing well


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Wonderful pictures! You must have been in bliss!! :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Gigi, Lucky you..I cant believe you didnt just pocket one of those puppies though. You even had them in your hands. LOL Thanks for sharing the pictures. I was hoping that you got some. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Gigi. You lucky dog. :HistericalSmiley: You got to see love unlimited at Judy's house. They must be the most amazing couple doing this and to see all those fluffs just makes me tear up imagining what their lives would have continued to be like if not for rescue. I love that last photo of you holding the two pups and one kissing you. You look fantastic and it looks like it could have been an ad. Would make a great ad for AMA Rescue!! How could anyone resist? I would have had a hard time leaving without any "accidentally" ending up in my pocketbook.:HistericalSmiley: thanks for posting.


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

Maltese heaven  I cant think of a better way to spend a day then Maltese kisses


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounds like you had an amazing trip! WHat I wouldn't give to be able to foster all those malts! (well...ANY dog for that matter lol). How lucky that those babies get to stay with them and know what love feels like!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> looks like you got lots of :smootch::wub: it must have been a wonderful day. I'm in love with Belle, I'm glad she's doing well


Oh Paula, Belle is just precious. She has a momma's heart, when one of the puppies cries her little ears perk up and she goes to it. I heard she has a home waiting, a lady who has experience with traumatized puppy mill dogs. I think Belle will be a perfect companion once she learns to trust a little. Here are a few more pics. In the first one, Tina is on the right (my left). Little Tina is just a love, very playful. Richard thinks she may be very young because she acts like a puppy. I am holding my Nadia on the left (my right), who got just a wee bit anxious that I was loving other dogs, silly pup. In the second pic, I'm holding treats! It almost turned into a dog pile!:thumbsup:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Gigi, Lucky you..I cant believe you didnt just pocket one of those puppies though. You even had them in your hands. LOL Thanks for sharing the pictures. I was hoping that you got some. Hugs,Edie


LOL! I'll tell you Edie it WAS tough, I wanted ALL of them. And you know what Tom did.......he went straight to Marley's puppies' pen and picked up Tiny Tim, Marley's smallest and loved him. Tiny Tim's tail was going a mile a minute! My man has tiny baby boy on the brain! Let me tell you though, Tiny Tim will be a handful, as small as he is, he tackles his bigger brothers and takes them down!:HistericalSmiley:That was him, BTW, kissing me in the last picture of the original post. He is to die for.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Those are such wonderful people to take all those fluffs into there home..Happy pictures:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Can't think of a better way to spend a day! :wub: Great pics!!!!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Adorable ..my kind of heaven too.


----------

